# Nice PFK reader's tank



## George Farmer (15 Feb 2008)

They're aren't many nice 'scapes on the PFK reader's tanks section, but this is...

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... pload=1318

Is Simon a member here?


----------



## ulster exile (15 Feb 2008)

Beautiful  I can't get over that that is his first attempt - it is really beautiful imo.

There's times I wish that success in this hobby was less about talent and more about simply owning a tank with water in, as I might get there sooner rather than later


----------



## Simon Dickenson (15 Feb 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Is Simon a member here?



I am now!


----------



## Vase (15 Feb 2008)

That tanks awesome mate, good work


----------



## Joecoral (15 Feb 2008)

thats a fantastic tank, and for a first attempt it's incredible!
i'd be proud to have a tank looking like that


----------



## Arana (15 Feb 2008)

Stunning Simon, Welcome to UKAPS


----------



## George Farmer (15 Feb 2008)

Simon Dickenson said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He he.  Welcome along, Simon!


----------



## Ray (15 Feb 2008)

Simon, welcome and nice tank. Tell us about the continum method - you are injecting CO2 by day and O2 by night - do I have that right?  Is that a reefkeeper thing?  What are the benefits?


----------



## TDI-line (16 Feb 2008)

Lovely tank Simon.


----------



## John Starkey (18 Feb 2008)

*simons first attempt*

Hi Simon, welcome to the society i must say that is one of the nicest setups i have seen for ages, and a first attempt very well done my friend, regards john


----------

